# Choopa sends out Vultr to drown in the DigitalOcean



## drmike

So Choopa has dropped a new product called Vultr.com, it's attempt to compete directly with DigitalOcean.

A side-by-side comparison of vultr.com and digitialocean.com show a lot of similarities.  A total ripoff if I may say so myself.

The bottom end package 512MB, 20GB disk and 1TB transit is an identical $5 from each company.   The similarities remain across all the other plans, a wholesale ripoff by Choopa, aka Vultr.com...  Only difference is Choopa/Vultr undercuts DigitalOcean by $5 here and $10 there depending on the plan.

This has to be one of the worst named and highly ripped off like-brands I've ever seen.  

What do other folks think?  Interesting seeing Choopa competing with VPS companies now --- companies they until now have sold a decent number of servers and colo to....


----------



## kaniini

I'm not terribly worried about it.  Gimped APIs and being strongly in the DigitalOcean space means the type of customers I work with aren't going to be using it.

that said: it is amusing that someone else is demonstrating there isn't anything at all magical about DigitalOcean's business model by replicating it in tons of locations.


----------



## serverian

Vultr is not thin provisioned RAID5 like DO. I think that pretty much sums up the difference between them.


----------



## drmike

serverian said:


> Vultr is not thin provisioned RAID5 like DO. I think that pretty much sums up the difference between them.


What is Vultr using then disk solution wise?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

drmike said:


> What is Vultr using then disk solution wise?


From the looks of the writes and IO and shits, looks like RAID10 and clustered E3s to me, still not real cloud though.

EDIT: nvm, serverian posted it at LowEndShill already - http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/484484/#Comment_484484


----------



## wlanboy

It is indeed a rippoff but the locations are not bad at all:


(EU) Frankfurt, DE fra-de-ping.vultr.com
(EU) Amsterdam, NL ams-nl-ping.vultr.com
(EU) Paris, France par-fr-ping.vultr.com
(EU) London, UK lon-gb-ping.vultr.com
New York / New Jersey nj-us-ping.vultr.com
Chicago, Illinois il-us-ping.vultr.com
Atlanta, Georgia ga-us-ping.vultr.com
Seattle, Washington wa-us-ping.vultr.com
Dallas, Texas tx-us-ping.vultr.com
(Asia) Tokyo, Japan hnd-jp-ping.vultr.com
Los Angeles, California lax-ca-us-ping.vultr.com
(AU) Sydney, Australia syd-au-ping.vultr.com

And there is *free DDoS*:


Note: Primary locations include free DDOS protection
Primay Location 
New York / New Jersey
Primay Location 
Chicago, Illinois
Primay Location 
(EU) Amsterdam, NL 

But only 4 OS templates:



Code:


Operating Systems:
CentOS 6 x64
Ubuntu 12.04 x64
Ubuntu 12.10 x64
Ubuntu 13.10 x64


----------



## MannDude

What a horrible name.

Ask me  later, after I sleep what that 'new digitalocean competitor' is.... I'll have forgotten it.


----------



## joepie91

wlanboy said:


> But only 4 OS templates:
> 
> 
> Operating Systems:
> CentOS 6 x64
> Ubuntu 12.04 x64
> Ubuntu 12.10 x64
> Ubuntu 13.10 x64


No Debian?!


----------



## Zigara

I decided to try them out and am shocked.

I signed up for an account and logged in and was greeted with:





*That is not my virtual machine, nor is that my closed ticket.* The billing information page also shows a part of the person's VISA number.

I had a friend sign up and he got 2 different vm's and their support tickets as well.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron

I saw lots of threads about digitalocean's life time.. It seems what they told is going to happen


----------



## imperio

Zigara said:


> I decided to try them out and am shocked.
> 
> I signed up for an account and logged in and was greeted with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That is not my virtual machine, nor is that my closed ticket.* The billing information page also shows a part of the person's VISA number.
> 
> I had a friend sign up and he got 2 different vm's and their support tickets as well.



Vultr and gameservers.com are using same locations.If they are using also same billing database that's an epic fail.


----------



## Patrick

imperio said:


> Vultr and gameservers.com are using same locations.If they are using also same billing database that's an epic fail.


Same owners.


----------



## drmike

Whoa daddy!  Seeing other folks tickets and payment info.   That's epic #failing.

I'll wait until the dust clears on this offer.   They were doubling your money, but heck, that might mean someone else's account/money from what we are seeing


----------



## rm_

I signed up and not seeing anyone's servers, payment info or tickets. Maybe they fixed it now?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yep I saw the same thing as Zigara.  Pretty shocked.  Saw another person's server too.


----------



## k0nsl

Nice locations, lame rip-off of DO design, horrible pixelated/distorted "limited promo" banner. Et cetera. I have not deployed any server with them yet (if I ever will). Ya, epic #fail with regard of seeing other people's billing information and tickets, but I did not get any of that. Maybe somebody can see my information now :lol:


----------



## eva2000

deal breaker = security

that and affiliate link just leads to banners with no affiliate tracking LOL


----------



## tuguhost

still prefer DO, since they have singapore location.

and i also have bad experience with chopa in the past


----------



## Taronyu

Is there anymore information available about that DDoS protection? (Amsterdam)


----------



## notFound

Slightly better than DO, but still no where near like what a 'real cloud' should be, no automatic failover, no snapshots or such, only two OS choices.. Non primary locations being single homed. Not amazing by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## tchen

I hope they fix the security issues and the capacity planning bit.  Having "sold out" locations defeats the single purpose I have for instant activation APIs.


----------



## wcypierre

tchen said:


> I hope they fix the security issues and the capacity planning bit.  Having "sold out" locations defeats the single purpose I have for instant activation APIs.


what security issues?


----------



## MannDude

wcypierre said:


> what security issues?


Read the thread 

Namely this post: 

And this one: 

No thanks!


----------



## wcypierre

MannDude said:


> Read the thread
> 
> Namely this post:
> 
> And this one:
> 
> No thanks!


Pardon me, heh. Skimped through the pictures when I was reading it


----------



## MannDude

wcypierre said:


> Pardon me, heh. Skimped through the pictures when I was reading it


No worries, I do it all the time too 

Pretty scary stuff, all things considered. Seems like they're likely using the same billing database as their gameservers.com company, too.


----------



## wlanboy

joepie91 said:


> No Debian?!


Nope - no debian.



Taronyu said:


> Is there anymore information available about that DDoS protection? (Amsterdam)


Nope - they don't add any information about their "DDoS protection".

A lot of information is missing about what they *are *offering.


----------



## Zigara

I woke up to see the VM removed, and my security issue ticket *closed without a response*.

I don't think I can business with a company that just sweeps it under the rug.


----------



## MannDude

Comically enough, though, this thread inspired me to get another DigitalOcean box. My other 3 are operating just splendidly.

Though their Singapore location has terrible network speeds. I was getting about 0.3/Mbps down. Luckily, I have no use for a Singapore VPS so rebuilt that bad boy back in the states.


----------



## DaveA

Zigara said:


> I woke up to see the VM removed, and my security issue ticket *closed without a response*.
> 
> I don't think I can business with a company that just sweeps it under the rug.


We didn't sweep it under the rug, there was an issue with a common key randomly generated that matched that of another causing some information to be erroneously displayed in your panel.   Our developers identified the key collision and corrected the situation.    We appreciate you bringing this to our attention.   This was a soft launch on Friday to identify some bugs before our full launch and it spread quite fast.   We are working feverishly to make this a great product.   We appreciate the original posters comments.


----------



## Zigara

DaveA said:


> We didn't sweep it under the rug, there was an issue with a common key randomly generated that matched that of another causing some information to be erroneously displayed in your panel.   Our developers identified the key collision and corrected the situation.    We appreciate you bringing this to our attention.   This was a soft launch on Friday to identify some bugs before our full launch and it spread quite fast.   We are working feverishly to make this a great product.   We appreciate the original posters comments.


That sounds very poorly designed. It would help to reply to the tickets (even with a canned response) explaining the issue rather than just closing the ticket.

It does *not* sit well with me any many others. I should not have to read vpsBoard to find this out.


----------



## DaveA

Understood.  It happened so fast the developers and support teams were not in communication.   We will make sure the channels of communication are more open between the groups going forward.


----------



## imperio

DaveA said:


> We didn't sweep it under the rug, there was an issue with a common key randomly generated that matched that of another causing some information to be erroneously displayed in your panel.   Our developers identified the key collision and corrected the situation.    We appreciate you bringing this to our attention.   This was a soft launch on Friday to identify some bugs before our full launch and it spread quite fast.   We are working feverishly to make this a great product.   We appreciate the original posters comments.


Key collusion sounds like clusterfuck 

Tell your developers to seperate databases/keys etc for different type of your business.I have a server with constant and i do not want my personal information leaked due to your software developer's laziness.


----------



## Kalam

>tracert wa-us-ping.vultr.com

Tracing route to wa-us-ping.vultr.com [108.61.233.46]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  TOMATOUSB [192.168.1.1]
  2    10 ms     8 ms     6 ms  96.120.100.1
  3     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  te-0-0-0-15-ur06.tacoma.wa.seattle.comcast.net [68.85.241.45]
  4    12 ms    11 ms    18 ms  ae-28-0-ar03.seattle.wa.seattle.comcast.net [69.139.164.205]
  5    11 ms    15 ms    13 ms  he-1-5-0-0-10-cr01.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.94.57]
  6    13 ms    12 ms    14 ms  4.68.63.65
  7    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  ae-2-52.edge2.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.69.147.168]
  8    14 ms    16 ms    16 ms  CHOOPA-LLC.edge2.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.53.158.66]
  9    20 ms    21 ms    20 ms  108.61.233.46.choopa.net [108.61.233.46]

Trace complete.

Not bad, slightly better than RamNode's Seattle location.

>tracert 23.226.229.4

Tracing route to test.sea.ramnode.com [23.226.229.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  TOMATOUSB [192.168.1.1]
  2     9 ms     8 ms     7 ms  96.120.100.1
  3     8 ms     9 ms     9 ms  te-0-0-0-15-ur06.tacoma.wa.seattle.comcast.net [68.85.241.45]
  4    10 ms    74 ms    10 ms  ae-28-0-ar03.seattle.wa.seattle.comcast.net [69.139.164.205]
  5    13 ms    14 ms    12 ms  he-1-6-0-0-11-cr01.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.92.33]
  6    29 ms    30 ms    30 ms  68.86.85.198
  7    32 ms    34 ms    34 ms  pos-0-2-0-0-pe01.11greatoaks.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.87.10]
  8    37 ms    42 ms    39 ms  xe-9-3-0.sjc10.ip4.tinet.net [213.200.80.165]
  9    56 ms    54 ms    57 ms  xe-11-1-2.sea23.ip4.tinet.net [141.136.111.205]
 10    38 ms    34 ms    37 ms  ramnode-gw.ip4.tinet.net [173.241.128.122]
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12    31 ms    30 ms    33 ms  test.sea.ramnode.com [23.226.229.4]

Trace complete.


----------



## Nett

Vultr = Copied DO


----------



## HalfEatenPie

So my issue was finally resolved after a bit of an e-mail exchange with one of their support tech (Mike I believe it was).  But I'm still pretty weary of putting money into it.


----------



## Zigara

The problem is they really did copy DO's web design. It's basically identical with a bit of changes.

If it had come with a unique design and no security issues, I believe it would have had much more luck and not be called a 'DO clone'.


----------



## joepie91

DaveA said:


> We didn't sweep it under the rug, there was an issue with a common key randomly generated that matched that of another causing some information to be erroneously displayed in your panel.   Our developers identified the key collision and corrected the situation.    We appreciate you bringing this to our attention.   This was a soft launch on Friday to identify some bugs before our full launch and it spread quite fast.   We are working feverishly to make this a great product.   We appreciate the original posters comments.


So either A. use incremented IDs rather than generated IDs or B. make your generated IDs have a sufficiently big keyspace - a UUID should suffice.


----------



## lbft

According to their support, Sydney and Tokyo won't be available until mid March and other OS options won't be available for at least 10 days.

That on top of the atrocious security fuckup makes me wish I hadn't put money into this thing. I expected better from Choopa - it seems clear that this wasn't ready for launch.


----------



## bdtech

Can we put this into industry news?


----------



## Setsura

MannDude said:


> Read the thread
> 
> Namely this post:
> 
> And this one:
> 
> No thanks!


I actually saw the same thing as above when I signed up this morning, had someone's mumble(I think) server and CC in my billing. Didn't really try to use the card, but it makes me wonder what if it did work? Not sure how I feel about giving money to them now.


----------



## tonyg

Jezzus H, you guys weren't kidding about the website being pretty much the same as DO!!

Not only the blue, but the green, yellow and blue markers in the middle.

Really shameful, I would be embarrased to put something out like this.


----------



## drmike

It's an odd launch.   I saw after posting this that Serverian posted about this new offer on Lowendtalk...  I stumbled into it looking at search placement of terms unrelated on an unfiltered terminal --- Google AdSense ad...  So, spending money for something quickly fumbled  nice luxury and perhaps detrimental to the brand short term.

As is, this must be a soft launch and beta (security collisions and unavailable locations).   Interesting the sheer mass of interest and coverage though... Hacker News picked Vultr up later this morning:

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7286493


----------



## raindog308

The name alone will keep me away.

Is there any positive connotation to "vulture"?  Nope.

"We are hoping to pick the bones of DO once it goes belly up?"  I guess that's what they're trying to say.

And btw, what is with people using TM for trademarks they haven't registered?  Another reason to assume this is not a serious long-term venture.


----------



## drmike

raindog308 said:


> The name alone will keep me away.
> 
> Is there any positive connotation to "vulture"?  Nope.


From the immortal Gil Scott Heron, poet, political activist, musician, junkie and recently deceased:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztA6zUoqUcc

Standing in the ruins


Of another Black man's life,


or flying through the valley


He's separating day and night.


"I am death," cried the Vulture.


"For the people of the light."


Charon brought his raft


from the sea that sails on souls,


And saw the scavenger departing,


taking warm hearts to the cold.


He knew the ghetto was the haven


for the meanest creature ever known.


In a wilderness of heartbreak


and a desert of despair,


Evil's clarion of justice


shrieks a cry of naked terror.


Taking babies from their mamas


and leaving grief beyond compare.


So if you see the Vulture coming,


flying circles in your mind,


Remember there is no escaping


for he will follow close behind.


Only promised me a battle,


battle for your soul and mine.


He taking babies from their mamas


And he's leaving


Leaving


Leaving


Leaving


Leaving


----------



## tchen

raindog308 said:


> And btw, what is with people using TM for trademarks they haven't registered?  Another reason to assume this is not a serious long-term venture.


TM is allowed usage for unregistered trademarks (market rules).  R is the one that requires USPTO registration.


----------



## raidz

So billing stuff is bad.

but but, didn't they just soft launch on Friday (2-3 days ago)? Cut them some slack on the documentation and the lack of OS's/dc's guys, jesus!

How can you compare them to DO who has been around for a 1+ year and a company who just soft launched 2-3 days ago?


----------



## drmike

raidz said:


> but but, didn't they just soft launch on Friday (2-3 days ago)? Cut them some slack on the documentation and the lack of OS's/dc's guys, jesus!


Meh, the security issue was a classic fubar.  Unsure who is being paid to dev stuff, but something like that is grounds for some pain in any environment I've ever worked.  Like someone getting docked some money and humiliated.  Someone needs coursework / mentor / best practices refresher.

Debian as an OS option, yeah, it's sort of the server staple and odd to see it missed / not included.  Unsure who the genius who dropped that was... Must be a CentOS adherent.

I'd be fine with this as an alpha to beta launch... But spending on Google Ads and all... That's pretty much show time.  This stuff should have been identified in pre-launch.

There is a reason I won't buy from new companies...  Have to expand that to new offers like this from established companies too.

Shame, cause seriously, Choopa runs a good network.  I rather like them, but this is well,  disappointing ripoff of the worst kind.


----------



## drmike

and... about the website for Vultur.

*"Cloud Hosting on the Largest Worldwide Network"*

False.  Unsure how they can claim this.   Largest compared to who?  To DigitalOcean?  If so then compare head on and name the competitor.  Otherwise, competing with all sorts of providers and obviously some that are larger.

*"Deploy on 6 Continents"*

False.  You have 2 choices today in the US and 2 in Europe.  Even the out of stock locations add up to 4 continents:  North America, Europe, Australia, Asia.

*"12 Data Centers Worldwide"*

Semi-false.   4 datacenters available.  12 available when/if stock provided to sell at other locations.

Stuff like this runs afoul of false advertising claims.   Dangerous territory I point to all the time.


----------



## lbft

Yeah, it really is a dick move to not make such limited DC availability public so people can know before signup.


----------



## k0nsl

Okay, so I decided to give Vultr a test so as to base my judgement from my own (actual) experience.

Here are (briefly) what happened:

- money deposited from PP, no hitches, and it doubled

- picked one of the primary locations (NL) for deployment

- OS: Ubuntu 13.10

- server becomes ready, did not take very long (not even one minute)

- I try to reach the instance via SSH - connection times out, repeatedly, so I reboot it: same result.

- so I decided to try to reinstall the OS, perhaps there was some hiccup for w/e reason...okay, all done, I wait a few moments extra just to be sure everything is deployed, and then I SSH to it: connection refused.

- after I had written the above I try it again (SSH) and it now works 

I'll do some (again only superficial / brief) testing on it:



[email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; unlink test                                                           16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.28387 s, 470 MB/s







I wrote a blog post with my initial results which is basically an extended version of this post, but not by much. I started writing it here but decided to get it up on the blog as it has been running stale lately 

Anyway, will fiddle around with it and see how it does.


----------



## k0nsl

Vultr Hosting added Debian 6 x64 (squeeze) and Debian 7 x64 (wheezy) as of today (just now, it appears)


----------



## serverian

k0nsl said:


> - server becomes ready, did not take very long (not even one minute)
> 
> - I try to reach the instance via SSH - connection times out, repeatedly, so I reboot it: same result.
> 
> - so I decided to try to reinstall the OS, perhaps there was some hiccup for w/e reason...okay, all done, I wait a few moments extra just to be sure everything is deployed, and then I SSH to it: connection refused.
> 
> - after I had written the above I try it again (SSH) and it now works


OS installation is not finished once it says it's activated. You can check it on VNC.


----------



## k0nsl

Thanks @serverian. Somebody just notified me about that via my blog.

/me slaps himself


----------



## Steven B

Zigara said:


> *That is not my virtual machine*


Whoever's it was, at least got the option to change the Description (possible from the games server host that they're sharing with).  I can't tell if I'm missing something obvious, or whether there really _is_ no option to set the description/name either when creating, or when managing.



notFound said:


> no snapshots or such, only two OS choices.


The lack of snapshots was definitely saddening.  While it's not exactly difficult to set up a deployment script, it does add to deploy time and adds variables that I'd just as soon not have to deal with.



wlanboy said:


> A lot of information is missing about what they *are *offering.


Right?  Here's one: at DO, if you merely stop a droplet you still get billed for it.  You have to destroy it if you don't want to be billed.  That information is easily found, and they'll even send you an e-mail saying as much the first time you stop one.

At VULTR?  I have no idea.  I did read the terms (copy/paste from the games service, probably.. see VIII.C.6 - where you'll also find there's a 500MB/day download limit), but didn't see anything on the subject.

Similarly, as there was a bit of turmoil regarding the subject at DO, I don't see anything on whether data gets scrubbed when you destroy an instance.  It will say the data is lost, but that doesn't necessarily mean it gets scrubbed.



serverian said:


> OS installation is not finished once it says it's activated. You can check it on VNC.


Yes, which really makes their 'deploy in less than 60 seconds' thing a bit misleading.  It took over 6 minutes between placing the order and being able to log in.  While I don't remember DO's from-scratch deploy time, the fact that you can use a snapshot as the base does mean that you're up and running with additional DO droplets much more quickly.

So far, I'm not really all that impressed in terms of the interface/deployment/information available.  The connections seem okay, but I don't run high bandwidth/connectivity material myself.  If anything, (burst) CPU use is what I'd find more interesting, and so far they seem to edge out DO a bit.  Taking the average across 10 DO Droplets vs 26 VULTR instances (all on the $5/month plans), the VULTR averages out about 15% faster.  But it's pretty variable across droplets/instances, with some going a fair bit slower, and some going much faster.  On the up side, did I mention 26 VULTR instances?  DO caps at 5 after which you have to request more manually.  Not sure if this is a good thing for VULTR going forward, though; could easily be abused.

I realize they only just had their soft launch, so I am cutting them a bit of slack - but a lot of the issues mentioned in this thread and ones I've tweeted about are things that could have / should have been in place.

While on twitter this was touted as a 'Digital Ocean clone', I can only imagine that they're referring to the color scheme.. as other than that, Digital Ocean doesn't have much to worry about yet.  It's nice to have some more competition, though.


----------



## Steven B

k0nsl said:


> Thanks @serverian. Somebody just notified me about that via my blog.


Fancy seeing you here 

I'll  have to destroy a DO droplet and see how long it takes to start one up again (without using my snapshot).  As I recall, it was faster.  Will have to refresh page a lot, as I think you can't get a view of the instance until it's actually ready at DO (VULTR does allow a view almost immediately.. watching things install and configure..).

Edit: 59 seconds at DO.  This matches with their own statistic.  Most of my droplets seem to have been created around 1 minute, regardless of bare install vs snapshot.  I'd imagine their bare install is a snapshot, itself.  While their progress indicator is almost as broken as Windows 95's 'file copy' progress indicator, at least on the whole it's more accurate at fulfilling the "in 55 seconds" claim than VULTR's deploy.


----------



## dano

Guess they are looking for scraps that have fallen off of AWS/DO/Linode/etc (vulture just isn't that appealing)


----------



## raidz

drmike said:


> Meh, the security issue was a classic fubar.  Unsure who is being paid to dev stuff, but something like that is grounds for some pain in any environment I've ever worked.  Like someone getting docked some money and humiliated.  Someone needs coursework / mentor / best practices refresher.
> 
> Debian as an OS option, yeah, it's sort of the server staple and odd to see it missed / not included.  Unsure who the genius who dropped that was... Must be a CentOS adherent.
> 
> I'd be fine with this as an alpha to beta launch... But spending on Google Ads and all... That's pretty much show time.  This stuff should have been identified in pre-launch.
> 
> There is a reason I won't buy from new companies...  Have to expand that to new offers like this from established companies too.
> 
> Shame, cause seriously, Choopa runs a good network.  I rather like them, but this is well,  disappointing ripoff of the worst kind.


I agree with you on most of what you said, however, I always like seeing more competition, it will force DO to keep doing better stuff.

I am going to give Choopa more time to resolve this. I am pretty sure that AWS did not have a standard Debian template until the Debian team themselves offered one up in the community...


----------



## bdtech

Are the nodes filling up yet? Hard to tell by the tests and benchmarks


----------



## sleddog

drmike said:


> A side-by-side comparison of vultr.com and digitialocean.com show a lot of similarities.  A total ripoff if I may say so myself.


So offering similar features at a similar price constitutes a ripoff?

If that's the case then most VPS providers are ripoffs.


----------



## tonyg

sleddog said:


> So offering similar features at a similar price constitutes a ripoff?
> 
> If that's the case then most VPS providers are ripoffs.


It's not just similar features...the actual website is an obvious copy.

Vultr is not being lauched by some kid from his parents house...no excuse.


----------



## Nett

k0nsl said:


> vultr-speedtest02.png


OMG


----------



## k0nsl

Here's three speedtest.net tests for their New Jersey location:

 



(https://k0nsl.org/blog/k1/uploads/2014/02/vultr-speedtest-NY01_k0nsl.png)

 



(https://k0nsl.org/blog/k1/uploads/2014/02/vultr-speedtest-NY02_k0nsl.png)

 



(https://k0nsl.org/blog/k1/uploads/2014/02/vultr-speedtest-NY03_k0nsl.png)

 

I'll do more tests tomorrow. Sat up an IRCd on one of them to experiment on, and added it to the main node. I'll be watching it 



Nett said:


> OMG


----------



## dano

Vultr is a service I will most likely never try - otherwise, I am a bit put off how choopa is essentially a competitor to their customers with this launch, but oh well, it's their business.


----------



## peterw

They have a ad in this forum too


----------



## Nett

peterw said:


> They have a ad in this forum too


Also on LET.


----------



## DomainBop

Vultr and DO have company....AIT launches hourly billing, SSD, 30 seconds to deploy, "built for developers":

http://www.ait.com/servers/cloud/



> As you may know, AIT has been the leader in virtual technology since our inception in 1995.  But now, we’ve created the fastest and most convenient cloud server solution in the industry.  Developers, now you can deploy and manage your infrastructure in a simple fashion, so you can get back to coding. We provide all of our Cloud Servers with high-performance SSD Hard Drives, a flexible API, and the ability to implement the best applications to help your project like Wordpress, Joomla, etc.
> 
> What can AIT’s Cloud Servers do for you?
> 
> 
> FAST! - 30 Seconds to spin up
> On-demand, self-service
> Utility type billing
> Resource pooling
> Flexibility


----------



## drmike

peterw said:


> They have a ad in this forum too


What is this, a joke?  Oh wait, I just saw the sidebar ad...  

Who am I writing about next to bring them in and convert them into a sponsor?  Glad to see Choopa/Vultr supporting the smaller communities.   It's appreciated!


----------



## Nett

DomainBop said:


> Vultr and DO have company....AIT launches hourly billing, SSD, 30 seconds to deploy, "built for developers":
> 
> http://www.ait.com/servers/cloud/


Looks cool. Will try one and run a benchmark.


----------



## HaitiBrother

DomainBop said:


> Vultr and DO have company....AIT launches hourly billing, SSD, 30 seconds to deploy, "built for developers":
> 
> http://www.ait.com/servers/cloud/


It makes you wonder if they took the time to even think of a business plan....

_OK Guys, we're going to code insecure software, say it's secure, say we take 30 seconds to deploy, have exact same plans and prices are digitalocean but have more locations_

_Million dollar business, right there._

Then again, I've seen people offering "cheap vpses" which are really just digitalocean servers, but for a few $ extra...


----------



## D. Strout

AIT disk speed sucks - dd test gives less than 50MB/s. Network is about 30MB/s down. Peering as a whole is "meh", but that's AIT as a whole. The website is terrible, it took me several minutes to figure out how to order. When I ordered, the VPS info e-mail was all garbled (supposed to be HTML but came across as text with no line breaks). No IP was sent as that was given out later when the VPS was fully set up, but that was not made clear. The IP has been used before as it still has a reverse DNS entry that was not cleared out. I don't see any way to set a new rDNS entry - maybe by ticket? In terms of the financials, I have not given any payment info; I could defraud AIT if I wanted. That's all the problems I've found so far*, quite likely there are more.

*Aside from the glaringly obvious one that this is another DO ripoff


----------



## sv01

where's AIT test ip? I've digging their website but not found info about their data center locations

-- edit

answer my own question 

test ip : 216.117.191.30

shit : http://bgp.he.net/AS10843

---- 2nd edit

from their sales :

_I am not sure exactly how the pricing works_.


----------



## Dylan

HaitiBrother said:


> _have exact same plans and prices are digitalocean but have more locations_


To be fair, they are cheaper than DO as soon as you go above the 512MB plan.

The whole blatant website copying thing is a serious turn-off for me, though. There's no good reason an established company like Choopa needed to do that.


----------



## marlencrabapple

Just saw ads for them on Youtube of all places.


----------



## peterw

D. Strout said:


> AIT disk speed sucks - dd test gives less than 50MB/s. Network is about 30MB/s down. Peering as a whole is "meh", but that's AIT as a whole.





sv01 said:


> where's AIT test ip? I've digging their website but not found info about their data center locations
> 
> test ip : 216.117.191.30
> 
> shit : http://bgp.he.net/AS10843


AS10843 Advanced Internet Technologies -> 100% AS5778 Embarq Corporation -> 92% AS22561 CenturyTel Internet Holdings, Inc. -> 61% AS209 Qwest Communications Company, LLC + 9% Embarq Corporation ->

AS209 announces bogons. WTF?


----------



## Nett

Just did a benchmark:

https://www.petabyet.com/result/201402276364d3f0f495b6ab9dcf8d3b5c6e0b01/

IO: Even slower than HDD... hey they are running on SSD machines!

Network: Ok....

CPU: Surprised...E5-2690...not bad.


----------



## DomainBop

> AS209 announces bogons. WTF?


Many large  ISPs and corporations announce bogons.  Verizon Business, Cox,  ATT, Level 3, Hewlett-Packard, LeaseWeb, OVH are some of the companies that also announce IPv4 bogons.  Comcast announces IPv6 bogons.

http://bgp.he.net/report/bogons#_bogonsv4asn

http://bgp.he.net/report/bogons#_bogonsv6asn



> where's AIT test ip? I've digging their website but not found info about their data center locations.


They own their own DC in Fayetteville, NC.  https://www.ait.com/company/data-center/



> Just did a benchmark:


What type of virtualization are they using? Their regular VPS line is VMWare.


----------



## DomainBop

Vultr Tokyo is live.  Monthly transfer in the Tokyo location is 100GB not 1TB for the cheapest 512MB plan.



> wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
> CPU model :  Vultr Virtual CPU 2
> Number of cores : 1
> CPU frequency :  3400.012 MHz
> Total amount of ram : 497 MB
> Total amount of swap : 871 MB
> System uptime :   2:08,
> Download speed from CacheFly: 112MB/s
> Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 1.47MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 1.79MB/s
> Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 55.6MB/s
> Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 722KB/s
> Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 841KB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 2.90MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 1.80MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 2.02MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 1.45MB/s
> I/O speed :  464 MB/s


News item #2: Quadranet has launched an hourly cloud ($0.019/hr, $14.48 month for cheapest 512MB plan.

http://quadranet.com/cloud/


----------



## sv01

DomainBop said:


> News item #2: Quadranet has launched an hourly cloud ($0.019/hr, $14.48 month for cheapest 512MB plan.


I just saw ads on youtube : joes-cloud.com.

But ... wtf


----------



## DomainBop

Vultr rolled out storage plans today in the NJ location: monthly or hourly pricing

$5: 160GB storage /1TB transfer

$8  320GB /2TB

$15 640GB /3TB (undercutting their own Constant.com brand's 500GB for $19.95 monthly)


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Vultr rolled out storage plans today in the NJ location: monthly or hourly pricing
> 
> $5: 160GB storage /1TB transfer
> 
> $8  320GB /2TB
> 
> $15 640GB /3TB (undercutting their own Constant.com brand's 500GB for $19.95 monthly)


Nice to see Vultr rolling out some storage offers...  Long been a fan of this storage need and the market for raw usable storage isn't well developed, still.


----------



## eva2000

have they properly sorted out the security issues/account problems now ?


----------



## tchen

eva2000 said:


> have they properly sorted out the security issues/account problems now ?


They say yes.


----------



## Patrick

They have a promo running for double RAM as well:
https://www.vultr.com/news/


----------



## DomainBop

View Your ServerBear Benchmark Online

*UnixBench score:* 3946.8

*I/O rate:* 421.0 MB/second

*Bandwidth rate:* 107.0 MB/second


----------



## Coastercraze

Heh I can login with my gameservers.com account (although it does redirect me to Gameservers.com)


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron

I think Vultr is digitalocean killer. Even they double your first payment. =)


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions

They can double anything they want with the security issues they have and with ripping off of another site pages I believe they should invest some of that money in a website dev team and create something from scratch.  opcorn:


----------



## tchen

*facepalm*


----------



## Coastercraze

Decided to jump in and test it out... first issue was that their new 32 bit templates didn't install, but after a ticket they said they fixed it and my VPS was finally installed properly.

I'll be running some tests on it to see how it does and if it's any good, I may find a use for it who knows.


----------



## DomainBop

I just received logwatch reports from both of my Vultr droppings so they must have lifted the SMTP block today.


----------



## sv01

https://www.vultr.com/news/


ISO Mounting / Uploading now available! Upload your own ISO or remote mount it via URL. Not available in Amsterdam/France at this time (coming soon).
They only annoying is their block outbound to port 25


----------



## klimenta

sv01 said:


> https://www.vultr.com/news/
> 
> 
> ISO Mounting / Uploading now available! Upload your own ISO or remote mount it via URL. Not available in Amsterdam/France at this time (coming soon).
> They only annoying is their block outbound to port 25


Open a ticket to unblock port 25. I got a response within an hour saying that port 25 is unblocked and they've sent me a link for some anti-spam policy. https://www.vultr.com/legal/antispam_policy.php. No other questions asked. You have to pay $5 per each spam email you send, but if your server was hacked, you are not responsible.


----------

